# Brallion & Apple (Horses)



## Fuzzle (Jan 1, 2010)

My newest picture which is a commission for Brallion. Brallion and Apple are his characters, he tasked me with creating them my way and this is the result.





http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3204523

The link to Brallions page is also in the link.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 4, 2010)

Woah, slow down guys, don't be commenting all at once or none of them will get through. Certainly that is why nobody has commented in days. >_>


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 4, 2010)

TBH, I've never seen this forum as an show-off section for art... Redline / Criticism requests, sure, but no finished pieces. That migh be the reason no-one's commented yet.
Besides, your second post does not encourage to post positive comments, so I'd like to point out that, to me, the guy's lower legs seem a little short compared to the rest of his body. Otherwise, nice work


----------



## Fuzzle (Jan 4, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> TBH, I've never seen this forum as an show-off section for art... Redline / Criticism requests, sure, but no finished pieces. That migh be the reason no-one's commented yet.
> Besides, your second post does not encourage to post positive comments, so I'd like to point out that, to me, the guy's lower legs seem a little short compared to the rest of his body. Otherwise, nice work




I've only seen this as the show of forum. Also, my second comment may not be one to bring people in all jolly and roger, but it was the only reason I got a comment, that comment being from you. Oh, and you do realize that hes standing in water and the majority of his foot (length wise equal to hers) is submerged?


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 4, 2010)

I really like your style and the mood of the pic! The only critique I can offer is the jaw of the bay stallion seems to be a tad large. The background is very pretty.


----------

